# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6]DirectX 7 2D Tutorials

## damasterjo

The word hard and directx will not be used in the same sentence after using my tutorials. They are very simple. And powerful!

Please try it and leave some feedback and tell me what you think. Also this isnt really coded for the beginning programmer, just beginning directx programmer. You need to know how to use modules and procedures, but its all set up for you anyway

I will update the current tutorials in this list

BasicMovementGamma Correction!

----------


## Jacob Roman

What, no Direct3D?

You oughta look into my tutorials for ideas.  :Wink:

----------


## damasterjo

did you get into direct3d yet on yours? ill get alot more going, im making a gamma correction one next, for some dude in the games and graphics forum.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Direct3D is exactly what I used for 2D  :Wink:

----------


## damasterjo

o duh i know that! I learned it before to!
I even created my graphics engine using your tutorials, guess I just had a brain fart.

No I think there are plenty of people who want to just create games for fun and dont need every feature in the world. DirectDraw does offer alot. And it is simpler to understand and learn. Plus as I found from my experiance it is faster to blit sprites when you need lots of "different" ones on the screen. Trust me it is.

----------

